# [Impression] Erreur CUPS - Canon (RESOLU)

## mintux

Bonjour à tous

J'ai un petit soucis d'impression, en local, avec une imprimante Canon ip4300 en USB, et je n'arrive pas à imprimer : 

- Les tâches dans KJobViewer prennent systématiquement l'état erreur

et dans l'interface de Cups, l'état est sur arrêtée, même après avoir resémarré la tâche (qui là ne pose pas de soucis : La tâche n°6 a été redémarrée.

- Pour installer mon imprimante, j'ai utilisé la doc de Gentoo : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/printing-howto.xml#usb

- Mon imprimante à l'air bien installée puisque'elle est visible dans CUPS/Imprimantes :

Canon_iP4300_USB_1 ( imprimante par défaut ) "/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstocanonij failed" *

Description : Canon iP4300

Lieu : Local Printer

Marque et modèle : Canon iP4300 Ver.2.70

État de l'imprimante : ne fait rien, accepte les tâches, publique.

URI du matériel : usb://Canon/iP4300 

- Un lsusb donne bien : Bus 005 Device 004: ID 04a9:10b6 Canon, Inc.

- L'imprimante est allumée, il y a du papier, elle fonctionne, tout à l'air nikel

La question est : Que faire pour imprimer mes petits documents sous Gentoo ? ^^

Merci d'avances, n'hésitez pas si vous souhaitez des renseignement complémentaires.

* PS : Je ne comprend pas ce message d'erreur, est-il important ? je n'ai pas de fichier /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstocanonij ...

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Bah oui il est important ce message.

J'ai eu le même PB avec turboprint qui n'installe pas les filtres au bons endroit non plus.

Tu utilise quel pilote pour ton imprimante ? 

Cherche (avec slocate ou find) si pstocanonij et rastertocanonij n'ont pas été installé ailleurs, si c'est le cas fait un lien symbolique dans /usr/libexec/cups/filter/

----------

## guilc

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Bah oui il est important ce message.
> 
> J'ai eu le même PB avec turboprint qui n'installe pas les filtres au bons endroit non plus.
> 
> Tu utilise quel pilote pour ton imprimante ? 

 

Genre y en a qui s'embêtent à faire des ebuilds pour rien ?  :Laughing:  http://gentoo.xwing.info/net-print/turboprint/

Accessoirement, ce driver a beau être non-libre et payant toussa, mais il marche du tonerre avec les Canon, avec les mêmes possibilités que sous wiwi en terme de qualité d'image (il n'y a pas les machins à la c** pour augmenter la saturation et tout le bazar, mais ça, ça sert à rien  :Wink: )

A mon avis, il vaut le coup par rapport au bricolage qui traine sur le FTP de canon japon  :Wink: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Bah justement j'ai installé turboprint via un ebuild, pas le bon apparemment.

----------

## mintux

GentooUser@Clubic >J'ai téléchargé les pilotes de cette imprimante en .rpm directement sur le site de Canon. J'ai ensuite pu extraire le .PPD qui était nécessaire à l'installation de l'imprimante sous  CUPS en transformant le .rpm en tar.gz (grâce à rpm2targz)

Malheureusement le fichier n'a pas l'air d'être présent sur mon disque car les commandes find / -name pstocanonij et find / -name rastertocanonij ne retournent rien...

Comment puis-je récupérer ces fichiers ?

guilc >J'ai eu de bons echos de Turboprint, cependant il est hors de question que j'utilise un logiciel payant sous linux, ça serait le comble  :Wink:  Cependant si tu as une autre solution je suis tout à fait preneur !

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Si c'est les pilotes japonais que tu utilise y'a des ebuilds http://gentoo-wiki.com/Canon_Pixma_Series

Il serait en effet bête de passer par turboprint si y'a des drivers officiels pour ton modèle.

----------

## guilc

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Si c'est les pilotes japonais que tu utilise y'a des ebuilds http://gentoo-wiki.com/Canon_Pixma_Series
> 
> Il serait en effet bête de passer par turboprint si y'a des drivers officiels pour ton modèle.

 

Ouais, sauf que le driver "officiel" ne supporte pas les plus hautes résolutions mais bon...

Dans tous les cas, même avec les pilotes "officiels", les PPD ne suffisent pas : les PPD sont suffisant uniquement pour les imprimantes sachant parler le PS ou le PCL. Pour les autres (la plupart des jets d'encre), il faut en plus un programme qui traduit le PS/PCL en langage compréhensible par l'imprimante (en général un langage complètement propriétaire), c'est ce programme qui te manque. L'ebuild pour les drivers BJ devrait effectivement aider...

----------

## geekounet

Salut ! Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## mintux

GentooUser@Clubic > Ton lien propose des ebuils qui ne sont pas disponible d'origine. J'ai donc créé celui qui m'interessais : [i]cnijfilter-2.70.ebuild[/i], puis je l'ai émergé. Le reste du wiki ne m'est pas indispensable pour l'instant puisqu'il sert à avoir des outils supplémentaires (nottement sur la qualité, etc...)

L'impression ne fonctionnait toujours pas hier soir, et à ma grande surprise, ce matin elle fonctionne ! J'avais pourtant un nouveau d'erreur dans CUPS hier soir dont je comptait vous faire part, mais il a disparu ^^

Je doit partir au taf, mais ce soir en revenant je ferais un résumé des manipulations que j'ai fais pour les prochains qui auront un soucis, et ensuite j'éditerai mon titre ;)

Merci en tous, Gentoo ça ROX !

----------

## mintux

Voici donc comme convenu le HOW TO ai-je réussi à installer mon imprimante Canon ip4300 USB sous Gentoo^^ : 

- 0.1) Sources : 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/printing-howto.xml#usb

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Canon_Pixma_Series

- 0.2) Au préalable : 

Veillez à avoir activé vos usb dans le kernel

app-arch/rpm2targz doit être installé

app-arch/tar doit aussi être installé

- 1.1) Installation de CUPS

echo "net-print/cups jpeg png tiff" >> /etc/portage/package.use 

emerge -pv cups

- 1.2 ) Installation de l'imprimante :

# Débloquer l'ebuild 

mkdir /usr/portage/net-print/cnijfilter

# Créer un fichier texte nommé "cnijfilter-2.70.ebuild" et copier tout le contenu de cette page dedans : https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=118804

ebuild /usr/portage/net-print/cnijfilter/cnijfilter-2.70.ebuild digest

# Récupérer le pilote de l'imprimante ici : 

http://fr.software.canon-europe.com/files/soft27403/software/cnijfilter-common-2.70-2.src.rpm

# Transformer le cnijfilter-ip4300-2.70-2.i386.rpm en cnijfilter-ip4300-2.70-2.i386.tar.gz (ici remplacer "/user/" par l'endroit ou est le fichier rpm) : 

rpm2targz /user/cnijfilter-ip4300-2.70-2.i386.rpm 

# Décompresser l'archive 

tar -xzf /user/cnijfilter-ip4300-2.70-2.i386.tar.gz

# Installer l'imprimante avec CUPS : Lancer dans votre navigateur favoris : http://localhost:631/

# Aller dans administration > Ajouter une imprimante > Suivre la procédure pas à pas

# Si un mot de passe est demandé : c'est celui d'où vous êtes loggé qu'il faut donner

# Si ce dernier n'est pas accepté, réessayer mais avec cette adresse : http://127.0.0.1:631/admin/

# Si on vous demande le fichiers .PPD de l'imprimante, il faut aller le chercher ici : /user/usr/share/cups/model/canonip4300.ppd

Donc, NORMALEMENT, ça marche, je dis bien normalement car moi ça n'a marché qu'après un reboot pour jenesais quelle raison.

Voilà, n'hésitez pas à poser des question ou à rajouter des choses que j'aurais pu oublier...

Bonne chance !

----------

